# yikes, not enough lye!



## star1271 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been searching old posts for an hour and can't find anything.
I used the wrong amount of lye 141g instead of 155g (don't know ounces sorry) the soap is 2 days old now and still soft as. 
Sooo...
A) will it be usable?
B) how do I fix it?
 can I melt it and add more dissolved in a wee bit of water - sounds a bit dodgy!
Yours truly
Doofus!

TIA.
 :roll:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't worry, just give it plenty of time. You will have a higher lye discount than you intended, that's all. Probably around 14% depending on what oils you used.  :wink:

If you want to give me the details, I can punch them into Soapmaker and let you know what it says.


----------



## carebear (Oct 3, 2010)

Your soap is likely fine, but if you want to fix it you "rebatch" your soap.  Grind it up and kinda melt it, and mix in the additional lye that you've dissolved in water.  Cook some more.

There are great rebatching instructions on this site and around the web.


----------



## star1271 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi
thanks.
I poked 14% into soap calc and the lye came out to 140.4g and the other figures were within acceptable ranges. so when I give some of it away I can call it super moisturising nourishing bar or some such BS!

It was 70% olive oil and 30% coconut oil (=1kg) but it's fractionated co and I used the other one.

I do hope carebear is worng and stoopid can be cured.
Maybe I can wash it off with my super duper soap!


----------



## carebear (Oct 3, 2010)

trust me - stupid cannot be cured.  you are not stupid.


----------



## Chris-2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

Your lye is within 9 percent of your intention, so your soap should be close.

Failure to re-stir the lye solution container (before adding to the oils) can cause bigger irregularities:  the top layer too lean for lye and the bottom layer much too dense with lye. :evil:


----------

